# Moving to Aberdeen, Scotland



## Thyrkill (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

I'm moving to Aberdeen at the end of July and was wondering if there were any gamers out there. Or, if anyone can recommend a good gaming store there.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Anne Steamheart (May 9, 2013)

Hey, by a coincidence I'm also moving there, but next week.
If there are more people around, I'd love to meet any of you.


----------



## diaglo (May 9, 2013)

be prepared to freeze your ....wee willie off.

even in july it will feel cold to you.


----------



## Thyrkill (May 10, 2013)

So true, but it will be a nice change from the constant summer of Hawaii


----------



## Quartz (May 11, 2013)

There are a few of us around. Last year I joined a group in Westhill, but my shift schedule soon put an unfortunate end to that. As for a gaming store, the Waterstones on Union Street had a few bits last time I checked. There's a Forbidden Planet, and Asylum Games. I've never visited the last, but I understand it's mainly a comic shop.

On the plus side, the daffodils are now if full bloom and look gorgeous. And Aberdeen is one of the sunniest places in the country, though definitely not the warmest!

PM me when you get here.


----------



## Thyrkill (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Quartz...I will definitely PM when we arrive.


----------

